# Sibo Test Results



## Friddo (Oct 4, 2012)

I have very bad IBS symptoms: bloating, extreme gas from certain foods, abdominal cramping, food allergies, fatigue, joint pains, tingling of fingertips, girgling noises...I went to get a breathe test for SIBO. My doctor concluded it was negative, but it seems to me to be a clear double peak. Can anyone confirm that this is clearly negative and explain how to me? /Users/bobolicious3000/Public/breathe test.JPGhow do i insert an image?


----------



## Friddo (Oct 4, 2012)

I couldn't figure out how to upload the image right into the thread, but I posted it in my profile.


----------



## Friddo (Oct 4, 2012)

Just in case you can't get to the readable version of the image, this is what it says: Substrate given: KristloseTime ppm H[sub]2[/sub]Baseline 8:10 - 18:30 - 28:50 - 29:10 - 59:30 - 69:50 - 510:10 - 210:30 - 4


----------

